

Clojure 1.1 RC1 is out - alrex021
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/24b9745199afbd89

======
lbj
One of the more interesting features is Transients, which has just been added.
Transients allow you do locally mutate some data in a very fast manner,
without the possibility of leaking mutable data into the rest of your system.

------
mstevens
Does anyone have any information on what's changed in 1.1?

~~~
alrex021
Download the 1.1-rc1 zip file. There is a changes.txt file.

~~~
gps408
or read it here:
[http://github.com/richhickey/clojure/blob/68aa96d832703f98f8...](http://github.com/richhickey/clojure/blob/68aa96d832703f98f80b18cecc877e3b93bc5d26/changes.txt)

